# photography style?



## kaymlo (Mar 12, 2008)

do i have a style?  other general thoughts or critiques?  feedback (good and bad) is like air for me...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kmichaeloflickr/sets/72157604100932398/

sorry for sending you outside the photo forum page, there are too many pics to put up


----------



## rob91 (Mar 12, 2008)

I dig it. A lot.


----------



## DPW2007 (Mar 13, 2008)

Some real crackers there - nicely caught!

David


----------



## kaymlo (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Arch (Mar 13, 2008)

kaymlo said:


> do i have a style?



Nope, not that i can see.



kaymlo said:


> other general thoughts or critiques?  feedback (good and bad) is like air for me...


 
IMO you have potential and a good eye for general photography so i would suggest to continue exploring what you like.

If you want to develop a style you should focus more on a particular subject matter and see how you can interpret it differently from what you see other people doing, but above all, make sure that you have a reason for choosing a certain path.


----------



## kaymlo (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks for the advice arch!

i'm in the early stages of figuring out what look appeals to me in pictures (hence all the out of focus shots, which i like a lot).  one of these days i'm sure i'll be inspired and have a meaningful subject to shoot with that look.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 13, 2008)

You'll find yourself going through many, many styles. So, don't worry about defining a style for yourself, because a style is never set in stone, no matter who the photographer is. Sure, you'll find yourself shooting more of one thing than another over time, but the end results in the long run shall be a progression through various styles. Just keep developing whatever style you feel like at the time, and see what happens. You have some nice shots there, and I think you could definitely produce some top-notch work. Just find what you like to do, and do it.


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 13, 2008)

Really nice shots. I like with someof your shots stuff is purposely out of focus. The only real problem i see with several is the are really noisy. Like in that recent picture of a some bridge. So if you could lower your iso or run your pictures through a program that removes the grainyness (i believe noise ninja is one)

Othere than that, nice captures.


----------



## Furlock (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi,

a sherpa has his very own style to move up a mountain, no doubt. A photographer can do two things. One is copying a style, another one is being a sherpa.

Tourists and pros of the mountain sport, challenge and business will be at the mountain for hours, days or maybe weeks.

A sherpa is always there.

What we will see in our work as photographers will always be our approach to understand light. The more you pack on your shoulders of that stuff, the stronger you get. That may all sound a bit stupid, and in fact it is. But maybe it helps you out regarding your question.

It's funny, because those who have found out a lot about light in photography, are known for their genuine styles.

Something they cannot see by themselves, normally. So, in some way, a 'style' is a certain kind of outcome of the sum of knowledge about light.

Nobody knows how much she/he knows. Once people will tell you that you have an unique style, you won't understand that.

Nice shots. I like the one of the flower on the table, 'en picado' a lot. I can see something genuine there, regarding your point of view and composition.


Kind regards,

Miguel


----------



## kaymlo (Mar 14, 2008)

Furlock, i appreciate your sherpa analogy. a wonderful thing about photography is shooting what moves me. i don't plan to deviate from what i find moving. i'm happy to say i ordered a huge canvas print of one of my shots today, one that i really love, but doesn't seem to please too many others  and i'm more than ok with that.

JimmyO, thank you, point taken. i'm still getting a handle on iso! i'll check out noise ninja.

Trenton, thank you as well, it's nice to hear "just do what you feel you should do".


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Mar 15, 2008)

kaymlo said:


> do i have a style? other general thoughts or critiques? feedback (good and bad) is like air for me...


 
Yes, you do. 

Abstract textures and you seem to like colours too.

You know, it's easy to know what your "style" is, just look at what you don't edit into the garbage bin.


----------



## Pleasetakeitkind (Mar 15, 2008)

Very cool stuff. I'll make sure to check out any new posts by you.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 15, 2008)

Arch said:


> Nope, not that i can see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"" ""


----------



## Pleasetakeitkind (Mar 16, 2008)

Arch said:


> Nope, not that i can see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is the most rediculous thing i have ever heard. Do what you love. Don't be a contrived photographer who over thinks his shots and imposes himself on his subject. Unless that is what you want. Then you will fit in well on this site.


----------



## Arch (Mar 16, 2008)

Pleasetakeitkind said:


> This is the most rediculous thing i have ever heard. Do what you love. Don't be a contrived photographer who over thinks his shots and imposes himself on his subject. Unless that is what you want. Then you will fit in well on this site.



... just... lol.


----------



## ilovephotoblogs (Mar 16, 2008)

I think you have a great style for texture and detail. Love your work. You bring a unique perspective to the table. You have something I struggle with, creativity. One of the knocks I have about my own work is that it is too postcard-ish. Don't fall into the same trap. Keep shooting what you are naturally drawn to and you will figure out the nuances down the road.


----------

